# I am NOT giving up yet!!!



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Well I checked the pond this morning and had 1 1/4". The forecast for the next 2 nights are calling for lows of 5&6 degrees. I could be fishing on 3" plus by Tuesday after work!!! We may just get 1 more quick chance at the hardwater!!! Gotta kepp the faith!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Swantucky if you get any fishable ice up there PLEASE let me know I need to catch something.

Scott


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Even if the only safe ice is on my little pond, I think I will have to invite all the O.G.F. hardwater nuts over here and we will have to take turns catching 18" bass and 8"gills. I will build a big fire and throw some backstraps on the grill. The prize will go to whoever catches the 30" catfish!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that would be nice.. it is expose to get rain and in the 40's again wed and thu


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Checked it agian this morning, 2" of clear hard black ice. Supposed to go down to 6 degrees tonight and 15 tomorrow night. Hopefully by tomorrow morning I've got 3" or better. I'll try and check out some other smaller waters today after work.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

maby u will get to go out befor the big thaugh


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Aquilla had about an inch, maybe a little more, when I checked yesterday


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Be careful, you may be pushing up Daiseys before you catch any fish !


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope you do get out I know I won't thats for sure. what a crappy winter. hope spring treats us better.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Still holding at 2", it did not get as cold as forecast last night. Looks like a short warm-up tomorrow ten back to single digits by this weekend. I am still holding onto a faint glimmer of hope that we will get 1 more chance.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

"it's going to be ok" just keep telling your self that. It took me a few weeks too get over the fact that the ice will never be back. the warming and cold spells suck!! I want Ice so bad I I I ..................................ok I back just about lost it there. 
well hope you can get out there ( on the ice) you never know maybe march will give us a chance?????


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Forget the ice and get your boat out. You can cover a lot more water with it anyway !


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

so did u end up going?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

No, I have fished on 2" before and it is just not enough to be safe, to much like fishing from a waterbed. I made it out over a dozen times this year and have a "north" trip planned so I'm not gonna get too stupid. There is as I see it 1 more chance.....forecast is calling for single digits starting Sunday night so maybe next week?? If not it's time to start getting the softwater gear ready to go.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

My grandma and somebody she knows fished a small pond in Tuscarawas County yesterday. Don't know how thick the ice was though.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

WB is wide open along with Milton. Skeeter is 80% froze. Go figure.  Hope it stays froze till next weekend.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

we might just get it


----------



## mandolinsuperstar (Feb 20, 2006)

I packed all my ice fishing gear away, only 2 trips this year, both before Christmas (pathetic)...there is no chance. Hope to be bass fishing by March 5th. I can't believe anyone still seriously believes they'll be drilling holes yet this season.....


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't see it happeneing. Now I'm watching for warm ups instead of cold spells. We should have a state motto in Ohio, considering our weather and sport teams. "THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT YEAR"


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I think we are done also. I can't put my gear away yet, I have a trip to Canada coming up in March. That means I have to walk by it in the garage 10 times a day wishing I could use it around here.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I put all my ice fishing gear away a week ago except for the lures. I can use them in the boat.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

someone was drilling holes on a local lake here yesterday. i didnt think it was safe myself though. i went creek fishing. chubs were stacked like cordwood.  we've got some very cold nights this weekend.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

gave up a long time ago waiting on next year.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I too have waved the white flag. Got out on the ice 4 times this year. That was all in one week. Ice tackle all sorted and stored for next year.

Hey , hardwaterfan you got your boat ready yet. First 45 degree or warmer day, going to attack mosquito , westbranch or berlin. charging boat batteries as I type. I need a fishing fix bad.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Well tomorrow I am doing the same. Getting all my gear wiped down put in boxes and stored. God I hate to admit it too. You never know though, I might wake up in a week or so and head to Michigan  Hey, I'm retired and have been known to do some strange things.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Going to give it one more try Rose Lake up in michigan next thursday thru sunday
Dale
You Guys up for a road trip ????????????
geowol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

George if it's the week after I'd be there. My wife has to be out of town Friday-Sunday. I have to be here for my daughter. Any time after that we can go. If you decide to go the week after next let me know. I'd be glad to go if there is good ice.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Hey , hardwaterfan you got your boat ready yet.


Well my Dad has a boat and Im sure we'll be on it soon. This ice season sure is busted. Im really surprised we never got a second chance at it. 3 good weeks was it. Im really disappointed. I guess you just cant take anything for granted.

I really felt like this would be a year to shine. I had a blast the few times I did get out. 

The very best outing I had was night fishing for crappies on mosquito. It was unreal. I cant beleive i only got one shot at it.

I guess that will give me something to look forward to doing again next year.

see you guys in about 10 months.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ya i got my summer fishing gear out a while ago too


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i always have my gear out....
all my rods are in a little corner in my room, and my boxes are all easy access, you never no what the weather will do....
plus my ice stuff dont take up to much space anyway


----------

